

Flow – All your team’s communication,  clear and organized - GordyMD
https://www.getflow.com/

======
jvandyke
This is probably posted because of their newest feature that was just
announced: Chat.
[https://www.getflow.com/blog/2015/09/chat/](https://www.getflow.com/blog/2015/09/chat/)

------
lessthunk
How does it compare with e.g. slack, which appears popular these days?

